# Lake Needwood



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone fish Lake Needwood in Rockville? Ive been out there a couple times but havent had any luck. Anyone with some tips to give would really be apreciated, especially what part of the lake you fish. THANKS!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I think mytmouse has fished there a few times. I'm sure he'll chime in...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I used to go crappie fishing there about 15 years ago. During the 
spawn you could cast feather and tube lures and catch hand sized
crappies all day long. Not sure how it is now.


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

See link:

http://www.gazette.net/stories/08112010/olnenew222229_32536.php


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I haven't been there since April or so after they stocked the trout... They are probabally all gone. I heard that LMB bunch up near that island in the middle of the lake if you grab a boat and paddle over...

MYT


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

SquidStrip said:


> See link:
> 
> http://www.gazette.net/stories/08112010/olnenew222229_32536.php


Wow, Good to know I guess. Sounds like some pretty potent stuff. Now I need to decide if I'll risk it or just head the extra 30min up to Black Hills....


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Also thanks to everyone else with the Needwood tips. Any Little Senneca Lake tips? I'll be in my yak BTW.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

SureFireSurf said:


> Also thanks to everyone else with the Needwood tips. Any Little Senneca Lake tips? I'll be in my yak BTW.


I haven't fished there this year. But I know that the area near Clopper bridge has always produce a good amount of Crappie, HUGE Large Mouth Bass/ Small Mouth Bass. One of my buddy has been fishing there this year a lot, he said that this year he caught a lot more of the Bullhead Catfish than Bass. Good luck,

This guy seem to have good luck at the lake with his Kayak
http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/fishingreport/single.asp?ID=282


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

BerserkCaster said:


> I haven't fished there this year. But I know that the area near Clopper bridge has always produce a good amount of Crappie, HUGE Large Mouth Bass/ Small Mouth Bass. One of my buddy has been fishing there this year a lot, he said that this year he caught a lot more of the Bullhead Catfish than Bass. Good luck,
> 
> This guy seem to have good luck at the lake with his Kayak
> http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/fishingreport/single.asp?ID=282


Thanks, great site that I didnt know existed!


----------

